# New tank Advice - Murky water?



## Rainbowrei (Feb 24, 2018)

Hi,
I’ve just set up my new 50l freshwater aquarium and the plan was to leave it to cycle for a week before introducing fish. 
I’ve got an Elite Stingray 15 which was from an old tank that I cleaned first, an Elite heater, and an Elite air pump with Marina long air stone.
I washed the gravel until it was completely clear, then treated the water with conditioner and for the first 2 days the tank looked beautifully clear and bright. However 3 days in the tank water has turned really murky/cloudy. 
I know it’s not from the gravel and the filter seems to be working. The only thing I changed is I turned off the air pump last night because it was awfully noisy. 
Any advice would be really appreciated, Thanks
Rhiannon x


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

It is most likely a bacterial bloom which is great news as that's what is supposed to happen when you cycle a tank. If it's a bacterial bloom then it will disappear in a couple of days and you need to do nothing. However if you have fish in the tank a 50% water change would be better.

There is a good article here for you

http://www.fishtanksandponds.co.uk/fish-health/new-tank-syndrome.html

http://goldfishkeepers.com/fishlesscycle.php---how to fishless cycle

Are you testing the ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate levels? Most people recommend an API test kit but they are quite expensive. Although many say that the test strips aren't reliable I find the tetra 6 in 1 test strips and King British strips give me the same results as my API test kit, plus they tell you the hardness of your water which can be quite important when checking. So my advice would get an API test kit when as soon as can afford it but, if price or time is an issue then get the test strips cut them in half and test daily whilst cycling your tank.

My regime is to use the API test kit once a fortnight or month and test alternate days with strips as I'm testing a new filter and fertilizer regime.

A couple of helpful video's here





 New tank set up cycling from Solid Gold Aquatics





 *how to fishless cycle with tips and tricks in relation to British products x*

I



 - Water changes in relation to cycling your tank it's quite long and goes on a bit but the knowledge is great.





 Aquarium Co-op the Nitrogen cycle this video explains it simply with nice visuals.





 - API test Kit V test strips and using them


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I should say before you put fish in the tank testing ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate levels should be tested and really your tank should convert liquid ammonia into Nitrate.

Personally, I would give up on fish going in next week. Cycle this week then begin by aquascaping and adding plants before adding fish


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Inspiration for your aquascape






How to Aquascape it


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

As @Picklelily has noted, leaving a tank to stand for a week isn't cycling it. You need to add an ammonia source and test the water daily with a good liquid test kit.

@Picklelily has provided a link on fishless cycling - here's another good one: http://www.tropicalfishforums.co.uk/index.php?page=setting up your new aquarium


----------

